# Lab results



## teresadwagner (Mar 2, 2016)

T-4, Free - *1.8*

TSH, 3RD GENERATION W/REFLEX TO FT4 - *.33*

*I currently take thyroid meds, but my symptoms seem to be worse. My most recent labs are above.*

* My previous labs are below.*

T-4, Free - N/A

TSH, 3RD GENERATION W/REFLEX TO FT4 - 2.31

Can anyone help me understand this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please provide your lab range for your FT-4.

TSH is not a reliable test for dosing purposes.

When do you take your Synthroid in relation to your lab draw?

Are you taking any other medications or supplements?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We need your lab's range for the Free T4 tests in order to interpret your results. And what were the dates of those tests?


----------

